# Sigmoidoscopy - My Story



## ThunderBolt27 (Aug 11, 2003)

OK, here is a long one....I have been quietly reading the boards for a month or two now and have really enjoyed the topics. It's good to know that I'm not a "freak" and that there are others that live with my daily hell and IBS. When I was looking for information in the sigmoidoscopy I couldn't find any one post that went from the beginning to end. So, I have decided to share my two day story with you in hopes that I can help someone else who might have this done."The Day Before"I followed my doctors advice and stopped eating 24 hours before the test(actually it was more like 32 hours, I wanted to make EXTRA sure that I was cleaned out ha ha ha). I had water and 2 7-Ups for some energy during the day. It was no big deal, I was a little hungry but have plenty to spare! At 6pm I walked in my door and immediately had that yummy magnesium citrate that everyone has spoken about. A helpful hint for this one is to put the bottle in the fridge at least 1 day before you need it. Then drink it over ice and it is extra cold. I'd have to say it wasn't all that bad. I won't go as far as to say I LOVED it. It kinda reminded me of a sour citric candy you get from the ice cream truck, just 10 ounces of it. I drank a few glasses of water before the MC and that was about it. At about 7:00pm my stomach started to make a few noises, but nothing major. I never felt cramping or pain, but knew something was happening down there. At about 7:30, "it" hit me and I went off to the bathroom. At 8:00pm I had to take 4 laxitives(which seemed a bit much, but that's what the instructions said). Within the next hour my stomach was cramping pretty bad. It wasn't painful, but it was uncomfortable. So I spent between 7:30pm and 11:00pm running from my bed to the bathroom every 15 minutes or so. By 11:00pm I was no longer passing solids, it was just plain liquid. I started to feel a little fatigued, so I laid down again and went to sleep."Testing Day"I was rudely awakened at 2:30am by a sudden urge to go to the bathroom and stayed in there for the next hour. It wasn't fun at all and there was a lot of cramping, but I wouldn't say it was worse then a bad day with IBS. I went back to bed around 3:30am. At 6:00am I got up to insert a suppository. Now I was quite worried about this as I had NEVER used one before. I followed the advice on the package and laid on my side and inserted it. Now, I know some of you will laugh at this part, but I was amazed at how easily it slipped up there. I guess the "bullet" shape helped. the package said I should retain it for at least 15 - 20 minutes. I would say that within 5 minutes I had the urge to go again, but I held it for 30 minuets then ran to the bathroom. It worked very fast but the cramping was less then the laxatives. I don't know if that's because I was "empty" by then, but it was no big deal. My appointment was at 11:15am so I got to the doctors at about 10:30am(I like to be early). I was very, very nervous and my stomach was all gurgly. I made some chit chat with the person who checked me in and was called in to the testing room at 11:10am. The nurse's assistant explained the procedure to me and had me sign a release form. I then had to put on the "ever-so-fashionable" hospital gown. I was asked to remove my clothes from my waist down. I kept on my socks(cold floor) and a t-shirt. They had me lay on my left side and take deep breather to relax(fat chance of that). My pulse was a little high, but that was to be expected. The RNP came in and introduced herself and took a look at my chart. Her and the assistant then giggled a little and said, "wow, we finally get a young one"(I'm a 25 y/o male). I of course, blushed, and before I new it, WHAM, she had shoved a finger up my rear end. I'd have to say that was the first time I had EVER had that done and it was a bit painful. It only lasted for a second and I made one of those funny gasping noises. I asked if that hurt more then the test and the RNP, said "yup, that's the hard part". this is about the time that things start going super fast. Before I knew it, she was inserting the scope. It was uncomfortable at first, but once they had it in, it did not hurt. She proceeded to work up the colon and I watched it all on the tv monitor. It really is interesting to see your insides. I figure you don't get that channel at home, so you might as well watch it while you have it. They proceeded to shoot air into my colon. This is when things got a bit uncomfortable. You could feel your entire colon, and everything, being blown up. It was very uncomfortable but not bad enough where I cried or held on to something tight. I just took slow breathes and watched the tv. The RNP told me to pass the air and it would feel better, but I had a hard time doing that with an audience and scope up my rear end. The took three random biopsy's while they were in there. I did fell a slight "tug" when it snipped the colon, but it did not hurt or cause discomfort. It started to bleed a little so I asked what that was and the RNP said that it was normal to have some bleeding after the biopsy. She then snaked the scope all the way out and we were done. The entire time from when they went in, until they came out was about 10 minutes. When they were done, I asked if I could go in to the restroom(there was one right in the room). The RNP said I looked too pale and that she wanted me to stay on the bed and pass the air. Again, my modesty got me and I really couldn't do that laying in a bed. I told her I felt fine and that I would feel more comfortable if I could just go to the restroom to pass the air. She said ok and the nurse stood at the door and kept a "look out". At first I felt like I was going to vomit. The assistant said that was ok, that it was just the gas pushing from the inside. Some cold sweats and a few minutes later I was feeling better. I got dressed and the RNP gave me the results. Good thing is that they found nothing wrong, bad thing is that we are now back to the drawing board of trying to figure out what is wrong. I said thank you and left the hospital. My drive home was pretty uncomfortable as I was still FULL of air. As soon as I got home I laid on my side and brought up one knee and was able to pass 90% of the air in a few tries(this is a trick my grandmother taught me and it always works). After I was feeling better I jumped in the shower and got all cleaned up. And now, here I am, typing to you and eating some bread.I hope that someone finds my story helpful. There may have been a few parts where I said a little more then some of you cared to know, but I think that if you are like me it helps to know step-by-step what is going to happen.Here's were my ratings before the testain - 10Embarrassment - 10Nervousness - 10Here are my ratings after having the testain - 5 (only due to the air, the instrument itself was only a 2 or so)Embarrassment - 3 (it wasn't anywhere as bad as I thought. I think once you're in it, you forget about the embarrassing factors)Nervousness - 3 (I wouldn't want to do it again, but would not be terribly afraid or nervous if I had to)If you have any questions, I'd be happy to try and answer them!Thunder


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

the young comment sounds familiar! I was 25 when i had my first sigmoidoscopy and had my first colonoscopy when i was 28 (last year)-another rarity at my age.


----------



## Yuli (Jan 19, 2003)

eeep...I was 18







doctor didn't even know what to do with me after the results came out clear.


----------



## remote starter (Jun 5, 2002)

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO scared to have this test. I just found out yesterday that I have to have it and I'm really scared. I had a colonoscopy last year with "concious sedation" and I woke up in the middle and all I could do was cry. I will be 23 on the 24th of this month and I am scared sh**less!! (excuse the term) You SWEAR that it's not that bad?? I am so tired of these tests that hurt. I hurt enough!! I'm so scared. I guess my metal ability to handle these situations isn't up to par.~mote


----------

